# Pro Competition Results!



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2003)

I am now going to try and post professional bodybuilding and fitness competition results here: http://www.ironmagazine.com/content.html

So far we have the following:

Pro Bodybuilding

· Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic (1993 - 2003 Results)
· Joe Weider's Mr. Olympia (1981 - 2002 Results)
· IronMan Pro Invitational (1990 - 2003 Reults)
· Night of Champions (1978 - 2003 Results)


Pro Fitness

· Joe Weider's Fitness Olympia (1995 - 2002 Results)
· Fitness International (1997 - 2003 Results)
· Jan Tana Pro Fitness (1995 - 2002 Results)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2003)

added a new section with Pro Figure contest results:

· IFBB Olympia Figure (2003 Results)
· Jan Tana Pro Figure (2003 Results)
· Night of Champions Figure (2003 Results)
· Show of Strength Pro Figure (2003 Results)
· IFBB Figure International (2003 Results)

also added a couple of more shows to the bodybuilding and fitness sections, and all contest results have been updated for 2003.


----------

